# Wine Is Personal, & So Is Food!



## leah elisheva (Oct 26, 2014)

Happy Sunday To All!!!!

Today I bought a wine at our local liquor store, (after having already bought some mako shark to grill or smoke), and because a friend had raved about it for a while.













20141026_102051.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2014






The "Paraduxx Z Blend" had scared me for some months, as I am not a zealous Zinfandel fan; yet learned this was a blend (with Cab & Merlot too, mixed with the Zin) and so I did give it a try...













20141026_102106.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2014






Turning my baked shark (BABY SOFT & AMAZING) into a "Balsamic & Eggplant" darker flavor; this wine was just perfect!

And so, I am convinced that food and wine is really dependent upon our emotions, sentiments, memories, and influences on each day.

It IS personal. Like it or not. We act on what resonates at any given time.

And so, share YOUR smokes, grills, and sips, from today as well!

Cheers and happy SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make it amazing!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Oct 26, 2014)

Leah

As always it looks AW-SOME!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you David!

It was delicious wine indeed and such baby soft shark!

Happy new week to you!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 27, 2014)

No wine on Mondays! 
On the weekend the last of the Cape Jaffa, some Sons of Eden GSM. 
I bought some Malbec from Argentina but it's at work.
Because it's spring a little Italian aperitif  called Monte Negro,lemonade & a slice of blood orange.Tall glass ,ice.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2014)

Your wines sounded so great Mick!

And I am TRYING your No wine on Mondays for just today anyway...we'll see how I do when the day is done!

Meanwhile, I send good cheer and am catching up on notes, so more later!!!! Happy all!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Your wines sounded so great Mick!
> 
> And I am TRYING your No wine on Mondays for just today anyway...we'll see how I do when the day is done!
> 
> Meanwhile, I send good cheer and am catching up on notes, so more later!!!! Happy all!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


Leah

I am going to also make this a non wine Monday. I bet I can do it. But no It is not also going to be a non beer Monday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy Monday to you.

David


----------



## bear55 (Oct 27, 2014)

Leah, looks great and by the way I do not associate the word scared with you.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 27, 2014)

What a beautiful looking meal.  Love the eggplant.  Wine?  Absolutely!

My wife and I enjoyed an inexpensive, fruity Chianti with an Italian dinner recently.  Leftovers tonight, and we'll break that "no wine on Mondays" rule on our first attempt.


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 27, 2014)

I had believed that emotions played a big part of the wines I enjoy.  I am glad you confirm this.  Some days a simple Moscato goes So good with a meal ...like water and sometimes,  something I always tasted as very dry and pungent, is easy to drink and goes great with what ever it is we have.

Last night we had a Russo Chianti with a simple plate of rigatoni and gravy...seemed so perfect, but if I was just having a glass of wine...not my choice.

Lately, moods play a big role in my daily events...nothing dramatic but some days a peanut butter and Nutella sandwich fills the bill


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2014)

I love this group!!!!

Well David, I commend your willpower too! Between you and Mick, I always get "ideas" about going wine-less and yet I love my wine so much!

Speaking of "mood" influences; that reminds me of the old joke where a man and a woman are sitting on the porch, underneath the stars, drinking wine and relaxing into the most beautiful night...

The woman let's out a very content and cathartic sigh, and exclaims, "I LOVE YOU!"

To which the man nervously qualifies with, "Yeah right, is that you, or the WINE talking there?"

And the woman reveals, "Well it is ME! Talking to the wine!"

Ok then; happy Marvelous Monday to all!

Bear55, I am flattered entirely by your non association of "fear' and me in the same sentence. That should help fuel me throughout the week and I do thank you very much! I am however afraid of the woods, overcooked meat, and people who snore. But thank you entirely, as that means a lot indeed!

And Ray, thank you tons! That Chianti sounded sensational and as if it hit the spot! Knuckle47, yours did as well! And the comfort of the right food combination, company, and moment in time!

I believe that MOST of wine consumption and enjoyment is emotional (which is why there is no "right" or "wrong" in whether it smacks of cigar, clove, leather, coffee, or whatever notes ones gets, as that's so different to each person and palate and precise moment in time, least we forget the other influences and tastes and scenery which help make it what it is right then too) and so, if ever a good reason to "get emotional," I'd say wine is one!?

Cheers to all and happy new week!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2014)

So, for the record, I did DO this "Wine-less Monday," yes made it through, didn't bite anybody, and yet didn't see the point.

I commend mind you, those who are losing weight via this method of restriction, when I am not, though somehow I do manage to stay the same range, and still have my wine, and so, I must in the end go with that.

Paying homage to this thought, I drank a bottle of Amarone from Trader Joe's. Great price, good structure and fair flavor. Not "AMAZING" but then today's seared emu was better than rare ahi tuna, and the wine matched really well, despite the food being better.

And you? What's on deck for EVERYBODY today???? Cheers! - Leah













20141028_101916.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 28, 2014


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2014)

This looks terrific. I definitely love shark but it is just not available here. I am jealous once more.

However, while attending a speech contest in the Okanagan region of BC last weekend I stopped in at a tiny winery, Larch Hills and got a white wine made from a grape I had not tried previously, Ortega. It had a heavy yet mellow fruit taste that went perfect with some salmon we had.

I am not able to match your efforts but I am trying!

Disco


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Leah.......top of the morning to you.

About two weeks ago my big freezer gave up the ghost and I got lucky enough to see that before I smelled it. when the new one got here and I was moving goodies from the old to the new I found a secret stash I had of Emu summer sausage, some country sausage, and some snack stix.........back in the saddle again.

While you have your fresh seared, I will have some smoked cheese with my summer sausage and crackers.......and tilt a tall one in your name....

Back to the smoker....

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2014)

Brad, I tilt one back and right at you! I'd eat the emu sausage as well, as I am now all about the emu! So fun!

And DISCO, my dear, your experience sounded so damn good, and when I then read about Ortega - oh YES I do learn many many things from this group and am grateful, humbled and delighted for it; I could have sworn that you wrote this, yes? So you!!! http://wine.appellationamerica.com/grape-varietal/Ortega.html

In any event, fantastic group! I love it here!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Brad, I tilt one back and right at you! I'd eat the emu sausage as well, as I am now all about the emu! So fun!
> 
> And DISCO, my dear, your experience sounded so damn good, and when I then read about Ortega - oh YES I do learn many many things from this group and am grateful, humbled and delighted for it; I could have sworn that you wrote this, yes? So you!!! http://wine.appellationamerica.com/grape-varietal/Ortega.html
> 
> In any event, fantastic group! I love it here!!! Cheers! - Leah


Har! I wish I was that clever.


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 29, 2014)

Finishing my smoker I started building in July...this picture shows it ready to put all the hardware back on...Saturday could be something great...I'll let you know.:yahoo:













image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 29, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2014)

Knuckle47, as always, you're mighty impressive!! I'm excited to see it all! Fantastic stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you,  kind words.  I am hoping that a few modifications will allow me to smoke cheese in this one as well.  Unfortunately, it is raining like crazy today and working out there is just not happening.

Had to take the dogs out using a giant golf umbrella...left to their own devices, they just run around and get soaked and muddy, then they come back inside looking like furry rags and silloutes of foot prints all over.  We keep three huge old towels by the door and on the floor, or else

.













image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Nov 1, 2014





.













image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Nov 1, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 1, 2014)

I like your system (Knuckle47)!

We do the same with towels nearby yet have one rescue dog who downright will NOT go out in the rain and manages to do some very decorative things INSIDE when it is raining, try as we might to carry him, go with him, and so forth. I'll spare you the vivid imagery but to say that rain is beautiful, at times, and that a good crisp 55 degree, clear, and somewhat sunny day, is GOLDEN!

Happy weekend!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Nov 1, 2014)

Leah, we clearly think alike....people think I'm nuts but a few rainy days is great. My favorite part is : no glare, flat light and real colors.

I don't know,  ya think to much time up north?


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 26, 2014)

Happy Sunday To All!!!!

Today I bought a wine at our local liquor store, (after having already bought some mako shark to grill or smoke), and because a friend had raved about it for a while.













20141026_102051.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2014






The "Paraduxx Z Blend" had scared me for some months, as I am not a zealous Zinfandel fan; yet learned this was a blend (with Cab & Merlot too, mixed with the Zin) and so I did give it a try...













20141026_102106.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2014






Turning my baked shark (BABY SOFT & AMAZING) into a "Balsamic & Eggplant" darker flavor; this wine was just perfect!

And so, I am convinced that food and wine is really dependent upon our emotions, sentiments, memories, and influences on each day.

It IS personal. Like it or not. We act on what resonates at any given time.

And so, share YOUR smokes, grills, and sips, from today as well!

Cheers and happy SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make it amazing!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Oct 26, 2014)

Leah

As always it looks AW-SOME!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you David!

It was delicious wine indeed and such baby soft shark!

Happy new week to you!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 27, 2014)

No wine on Mondays! 
On the weekend the last of the Cape Jaffa, some Sons of Eden GSM. 
I bought some Malbec from Argentina but it's at work.
Because it's spring a little Italian aperitif  called Monte Negro,lemonade & a slice of blood orange.Tall glass ,ice.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2014)

Your wines sounded so great Mick!

And I am TRYING your No wine on Mondays for just today anyway...we'll see how I do when the day is done!

Meanwhile, I send good cheer and am catching up on notes, so more later!!!! Happy all!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Your wines sounded so great Mick!
> 
> And I am TRYING your No wine on Mondays for just today anyway...we'll see how I do when the day is done!
> 
> Meanwhile, I send good cheer and am catching up on notes, so more later!!!! Happy all!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


Leah

I am going to also make this a non wine Monday. I bet I can do it. But no It is not also going to be a non beer Monday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy Monday to you.

David


----------



## bear55 (Oct 27, 2014)

Leah, looks great and by the way I do not associate the word scared with you.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 27, 2014)

What a beautiful looking meal.  Love the eggplant.  Wine?  Absolutely!

My wife and I enjoyed an inexpensive, fruity Chianti with an Italian dinner recently.  Leftovers tonight, and we'll break that "no wine on Mondays" rule on our first attempt.


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 27, 2014)

I had believed that emotions played a big part of the wines I enjoy.  I am glad you confirm this.  Some days a simple Moscato goes So good with a meal ...like water and sometimes,  something I always tasted as very dry and pungent, is easy to drink and goes great with what ever it is we have.

Last night we had a Russo Chianti with a simple plate of rigatoni and gravy...seemed so perfect, but if I was just having a glass of wine...not my choice.

Lately, moods play a big role in my daily events...nothing dramatic but some days a peanut butter and Nutella sandwich fills the bill


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2014)

I love this group!!!!

Well David, I commend your willpower too! Between you and Mick, I always get "ideas" about going wine-less and yet I love my wine so much!

Speaking of "mood" influences; that reminds me of the old joke where a man and a woman are sitting on the porch, underneath the stars, drinking wine and relaxing into the most beautiful night...

The woman let's out a very content and cathartic sigh, and exclaims, "I LOVE YOU!"

To which the man nervously qualifies with, "Yeah right, is that you, or the WINE talking there?"

And the woman reveals, "Well it is ME! Talking to the wine!"

Ok then; happy Marvelous Monday to all!

Bear55, I am flattered entirely by your non association of "fear' and me in the same sentence. That should help fuel me throughout the week and I do thank you very much! I am however afraid of the woods, overcooked meat, and people who snore. But thank you entirely, as that means a lot indeed!

And Ray, thank you tons! That Chianti sounded sensational and as if it hit the spot! Knuckle47, yours did as well! And the comfort of the right food combination, company, and moment in time!

I believe that MOST of wine consumption and enjoyment is emotional (which is why there is no "right" or "wrong" in whether it smacks of cigar, clove, leather, coffee, or whatever notes ones gets, as that's so different to each person and palate and precise moment in time, least we forget the other influences and tastes and scenery which help make it what it is right then too) and so, if ever a good reason to "get emotional," I'd say wine is one!?

Cheers to all and happy new week!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2014)

So, for the record, I did DO this "Wine-less Monday," yes made it through, didn't bite anybody, and yet didn't see the point.

I commend mind you, those who are losing weight via this method of restriction, when I am not, though somehow I do manage to stay the same range, and still have my wine, and so, I must in the end go with that.

Paying homage to this thought, I drank a bottle of Amarone from Trader Joe's. Great price, good structure and fair flavor. Not "AMAZING" but then today's seared emu was better than rare ahi tuna, and the wine matched really well, despite the food being better.

And you? What's on deck for EVERYBODY today???? Cheers! - Leah













20141028_101916.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 28, 2014


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2014)

This looks terrific. I definitely love shark but it is just not available here. I am jealous once more.

However, while attending a speech contest in the Okanagan region of BC last weekend I stopped in at a tiny winery, Larch Hills and got a white wine made from a grape I had not tried previously, Ortega. It had a heavy yet mellow fruit taste that went perfect with some salmon we had.

I am not able to match your efforts but I am trying!

Disco


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Leah.......top of the morning to you.

About two weeks ago my big freezer gave up the ghost and I got lucky enough to see that before I smelled it. when the new one got here and I was moving goodies from the old to the new I found a secret stash I had of Emu summer sausage, some country sausage, and some snack stix.........back in the saddle again.

While you have your fresh seared, I will have some smoked cheese with my summer sausage and crackers.......and tilt a tall one in your name....

Back to the smoker....

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2014)

Brad, I tilt one back and right at you! I'd eat the emu sausage as well, as I am now all about the emu! So fun!

And DISCO, my dear, your experience sounded so damn good, and when I then read about Ortega - oh YES I do learn many many things from this group and am grateful, humbled and delighted for it; I could have sworn that you wrote this, yes? So you!!! http://wine.appellationamerica.com/grape-varietal/Ortega.html

In any event, fantastic group! I love it here!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Brad, I tilt one back and right at you! I'd eat the emu sausage as well, as I am now all about the emu! So fun!
> 
> And DISCO, my dear, your experience sounded so damn good, and when I then read about Ortega - oh YES I do learn many many things from this group and am grateful, humbled and delighted for it; I could have sworn that you wrote this, yes? So you!!! http://wine.appellationamerica.com/grape-varietal/Ortega.html
> 
> In any event, fantastic group! I love it here!!! Cheers! - Leah


Har! I wish I was that clever.


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 29, 2014)

Finishing my smoker I started building in July...this picture shows it ready to put all the hardware back on...Saturday could be something great...I'll let you know.:yahoo:













image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 29, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2014)

Knuckle47, as always, you're mighty impressive!! I'm excited to see it all! Fantastic stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you,  kind words.  I am hoping that a few modifications will allow me to smoke cheese in this one as well.  Unfortunately, it is raining like crazy today and working out there is just not happening.

Had to take the dogs out using a giant golf umbrella...left to their own devices, they just run around and get soaked and muddy, then they come back inside looking like furry rags and silloutes of foot prints all over.  We keep three huge old towels by the door and on the floor, or else

.













image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Nov 1, 2014





.













image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Nov 1, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 1, 2014)

I like your system (Knuckle47)!

We do the same with towels nearby yet have one rescue dog who downright will NOT go out in the rain and manages to do some very decorative things INSIDE when it is raining, try as we might to carry him, go with him, and so forth. I'll spare you the vivid imagery but to say that rain is beautiful, at times, and that a good crisp 55 degree, clear, and somewhat sunny day, is GOLDEN!

Happy weekend!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Nov 1, 2014)

Leah, we clearly think alike....people think I'm nuts but a few rainy days is great. My favorite part is : no glare, flat light and real colors.

I don't know,  ya think to much time up north?


----------

